# New saddle for my carbon trek... Please advise



## johnnychimpo (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't have the luxury of going to a LBS that has anything in stock first off. I have tried a Selle Italia SLR saddle that was just way to stiff and made my feet numb even faster than my Bontrager Race lite saddle. My numbness/ tingling even happens when i sit for long periods of time on any hard surface. I think my bony hind end just needs a bit more padding or something. 

Those who have replace their stock saddle with some other brand could you please post pics or success stories on which saddle you are using?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

You might experiment with tilt angle on the saddles that you have. Sometimes setting the saddle angle to feel comfortable at the time that you set it (first impression) isn't the correct position. Try tilting the saddle nose down a degree or two from where you have it. This may not feel as comfortable at first- you should feel a little more pressure on your sit bones. Try it for a medium length ride and midway through take notice of what you're feeling. Don't change it during the ride unless it really is uncomfortable. You can learn alot from a little experiment like that and maybe find a better position than you had before. You may also discover a trait that you need in your next saddle from what you learn with an experiment like this.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

*Go Classic*

Ditto the recommendation to check your saddle tilt and height. 

I've been through several saddles over the past few years on my Madone and have settled on a Brooks Swallow this year. Very comfortable, even out of the box, and 8000 miles later, I'm still satisfied with it. 

And I love the reaction it gets at races...


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree with the post of trying a different saddle angle. In the beginning I had my saddle too nose up and while this felt secure at first, in time it became uncomfortable. If you have the opportunity to try one I recommend the Fizik Aliante saddles. Especially the carbon shelled version. They make a nylon shelled version but it does not have quite the flex of the carbon, of course it is not as expensive either. The flexing shell creates a hammock effect for your sit bones and is like riding on a lazy-boy. Yes, there is some padding on the seat, but it is the flexing of the shell or "form" the seat is built on that makes it comfortable. Be careful getting too much of a padded seat as all that padding can move around and create hot spots


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Slk*

The one part that came on my 5.9 SL that didn't work for me was the Bontrager saddle. I thought that either my butt or the saddle would break in but they never did. After about 800 miles I replaced it with a Selle Italia SLK. I've now ridden it about 8,000 miles including a multi-day tour. I thought that a low profile racing saddle couldn't be comfortable but for me it is. The difference between this and older saddles is the channel down the middle. It really improves the comfort of the saddle. My SLK is set up level.

Your description of problems in your feet is unusual. Generally the problem is numbness, tingling or pain in the ass. There are some versions of modern saddles that have better padding or other features designed to enhance comfort. I'd look into these.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

I switched from the Bontrager to a San Marco, if you do make sure you follow their sizing guide it does have some merit.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. This is the saddle im trying out now. It was only 25 bucks. Its a Podium DBR or something. I think diamond back makes them.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

You might check out another Bontrager saddle once you home in on what you are looking for. The line is extensive (especially with the new In-Form saddles) and they have an unconditional comfort guarantee.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

No way to tell what will work.... I pulled off my Bontrager Race X-Lite Pro saddle not because it was not comfortable, but because of the low profile I could not get it high enough to dial in. I tried several different saddles and it was a cross between a Fizik Arione and a Selle Italia Flite Gel (old model). I settled on the Flite Gel. I tried a San Marco Regal and the problem was the position of the seat post clamp bolt position and the skirts on the Regal saddle. 

Right now Excel Sports has the Aliante Delta Ti on sale for $58.88. If I was in the market for a new saddle I would be tempted to try one of those..


----------

